# Trailer decal layout



## Ridge Nelson

I'm going to be getting a trailer in the near future and am looking for some ideas for decal layouts on my trailer. Please post up a pic or your trailer or any ideas you might have that would help me out.

Thanks,


----------



## bandman

Just simply be creative and original.


----------



## waterfowler06

check out waterfowldecals.com


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

bandman said:


> Just simply be creative and original.


Bingo.


----------



## honkbuster3

Do what you like. I have a trailer with some pictures we took that were then enlarged and stuck on my trailer. Its some geese landing in a field of corn with some bands photoshoped in :wink: Then I have a friend who is a member of the Avery pro-staff and he hooks me up with some big avery and greenhead gear stickers i throw on in the empty spaces. Let us know how it turns out :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator

Maybe it's just me being a LEO from Devils Lake (where hunting gear theft is a problem every Fall, most of it NR property from the motel lots), but every time I see a trailer with a bunch of decals on it, I see an invitation to a potential thief announcing "here's a thin sheet metal box containing several thousand dollars worth of unidentifiable hunting gear, c'mon in!".

My trailer is unmarked but for the license plate, thanks much...


----------



## PJ

NDTerminator said:


> Maybe it's just me being a LEO from Devils Lake (where hunting gear theft is a problem every Fall, most of it NR property from the motel lots), but every time I see a trailer with a bunch of decals on it, I see an invitation to a potential thief announcing "here's a thin sheet metal box containing several thousand dollars worth of unidentifiable hunting gear, c'mon in!".
> 
> My trailer is unmarked but for the license plate, thanks much...


Bingo....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I don't disagree with you NDT, but I don't want to see every thread about trailer ideas turn into a debate between "to decal or not to decal".

So for this one, let's just let them run with their creativity.


----------



## NDTerminator

Sorry Chris.

Decal away, boys...


----------



## Leo Porcello

NDTerminator said:


> Sorry Chris.
> 
> Decal away, boys...


Well that will keep you in business!! 

Anyway I am still deciding if I want to do mine and how. I like the actual photo detail decals. I wonder if those fathead guys make goose decals? I think Dakota Fowler has realistic snows on his trailer. I would like those type but not in that layout.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

PorkChop said:


> I wonder if those fathead guys make goose decals?


That would be pretty sweet actually. If you don't want it on for whatever reason you can simply take it off.


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Now Porkchop....there's an Idea!! Get a custom fathead decal of Shaquille O'neill dunkin' a Canada.....sweeeeeet.


----------



## USAlx50

I heard those fathead things are way expensive.


----------



## goosebusters

Inside of the Trailer

[siteimg]5695[/siteimg]

Outside

[siteimg]4978[/siteimg]


----------



## goosebusters

apparently we can't do that with pictures anymore, that sucks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

goosebusters said:


> apparently we can't do that with pictures anymore, that sucks.


Takes just a second to upload a picture with the new update.


----------

